# The taste from my Oracle Touch



## rendez2k (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi all, so I'm very used to brewing filter/pour-over coffee and grinding beans. Thats been my default coffee making solution for years and I like what I make!

I recently decided to try my hand at a full blown machine and went for the Touch as it seemed excellent quality and easy for the wife!

I'm probably never going to be drinking espresso though and I've only been playing with long blacks so far. For some reason, despite the flow being in the correct range (8-12 secs) the coffee just seems not to my taste. I can't work out if its just too strong or if its bitter/sour (not sure what that says about my tasting ability!) but what do I play with first? I've tried grind size a little but as I say it always seems to be hitting 8-12 secs.

The brew time is kind if what I'm thinking. A medium cup is pre-set to 30 secs. Is that a long time to run water through a double espresso shot? I thought it was 20 secs for some reason?


----------



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

I think some extra information would be really helpful. I started off by worrying too much about extraction time, then learnt that this should be a secondary thought!

How many grams of ground coffee do you use for a double shot? And many grams is your shot once poured?

In terms of time, I can pull a delicious shot in 25 seconds, and a different bean with a different grind in 45 seconds, equally as delicious..


----------



## rendez2k (Nov 4, 2012)

In honesty I have no idea how many grams of coffee its using as its auto grind and tamp. I'm not sure I can change anything but the grind size.

Maybe its the shot time then for the beans I'm using?


----------



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

rendez2k said:


> In honesty I have no idea how many grams of coffee its using as its auto grind and tamp. I'm not sure I can change anything but the grind size.
> 
> Maybe its the shot time then for the beans I'm using?


Could you weigh your PF before you grind and tamp and after? You should definitely be able to adjust the dose amount! And if not, you should at least be able to change the shot time? Aim for a certain ratio, maybe 1:3 or 1:4 as a starting point, then adjust the grind according to taste!

Looking online, people say the dose is around 20g for the oracle!


----------



## rendez2k (Nov 4, 2012)

Yeah, shot time is changeable. I think thats about the only thing I can change (other than the grind). But, I guess I need more experienced fellow owners to tell me whats possible 

I'll try some weighing experiments this weekend.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@ronsil


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi - from what you are saying it looks like your first time with an espresso machine.

You probably need some tuition to find your way around. As it's new did you not book the 'White Glove Service' that comes free with the Oracle?.

Don't worry & get 'hung up' regarding shot timing. WEIGH BEANS IN & WEIGH OUT the drink it produces.

The Oracle grinds a dose of circa 22.5 grams. This should produce you 45 grams of espresso. Dependant on Bean.

Normally I set the Machine to give a 10 secs pre-infusion. I set the 1 cup button to 38 seconds & the 2 cup button to 52 seconds. I stop delivery when the pour reaches the weight I want to achieve.

I am very aware this is not the fully auto system the machine boasts but my system produces an espresso that I find very acceptable.

I never use the automatic 'Americano Control' because that does not work if you are weighing the dose & result & use a variety of beans.

I strongly recommend the WG Service as an intro to the Oracle. If you missed that maybe there is someone near you with an Oracle who is prepared to let you see how he/she uses it.

You would be very welcome here if you live in the Manchester/Cheshire area.


----------



## rendez2k (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi Ronsil - thanks for the detailed response! It is indeed my first proper into to espresso coming from a filter/pour over background. I'm also sorry to say, that I do live in Cheshire (Macclesfield to be precise) so I may not actually be that far away from you and I may take you up on your offer 

As for the WG service, I have enquired about this but apparently they don't offer it with the Touch as Sage say its not needed. The machine should be guiding me through the process. I agree to some extent but its not fool proof and I have lots of questions.

I need to have a play with the settings some more but I *think* you can't change things like the pre-infusion time on the Touch so I need to look into it some more this weekend.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Welcome at any mutually convenient time.

PM me if you want to visit (approx 15 mls).


----------

